# Newly certified CPC looking for Coding job



## dmwaters54 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a licensed RN who has been working as an office manager for 24 years and billing manager for 10 years in a chiropractic office.  I am now looking for a position in Coding and I'm getting no response to my resumes  and usually can't get anyone in HR on the phone.  What is the problem?  My age (56)?  The fact that my experience is in chiropractic?  Should I attempt to get the CCS certification also?


----------



## aimie (Jan 13, 2011)

Consider getting a professional resume done. i did and got a response in less then four days.  They provide cover a letter, resume in different formats,  job boards and advice on searching, interviewing etc.  These people offer great adivice. If  u would like a name of resume email me at aimie72@gmail.com. Good Luck
Aimie


----------

